# Van shelving



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi. I am looking to outfit a regular fullsize van with shelves. I am not having much luck on line. Does anyone here know of a good source for these shelving units that bolt into vans? Any help would be appreciated. I have only been able to come up with goamericantruck.com. I am sure there are more, maybe even one of our sponsors. Thanks.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Adrian Steel in Adrian, Mich. makes most of the units available for order as factory options on new vans.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*Adrian!*


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've used "American Van" for the last 3 trucks. They have a fantastic catalog and website. In fact, you can tell them the year and model of the van, as well as your trade, and they'll configure a package for you at a better price rather than picking pieces and parts. 

This crap ain't cheap, no matter who you get the stuff from. I did a Step Van at the beginning of the year and plunked down almost 5K. Regular vans you can do more in the 2K range.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Cheapo = ClosetMaid shelf and rod turned upsidedown. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Cheapo = ClosetMaid shelf and rod turned upsidedown. I've been doing it for years.


Yes, I see a lot of that. Many guys also fabricate their own stuff using punched angle and plywood. Depends on your trade, maybe. A plumber or electrician can really use a good manufactured system. A carpenter, for instance, can normally operate just fine with a few shelves.


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help. This actually is for a client that is using it for a restaurant delivery vehicle, so building them isn't a bad option. I know a lot of people asks questions and then don't say thanks or let you know how the project turned out.
P.S. How much should I charge to install these?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

GMW said:


> Thanks for the help. This actually is for a client that is using it for a restaurant delivery vehicle.


My gut reaction was to ask if they need to be made of stainless, but then I thought... I'm pretty sure that the fella that delivered my pizza the other night didn't sit the pizza on his stainless steel passenger's seat.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

GMW said:


> Thanks for the help. This actually is for a client that is using it for a restaurant delivery vehicle, so building them isn't a bad option. I know a lot of people asks questions and then don't say thanks or let you know how the project turned out.


I'd be interested in knowing what you wind up doing. I have a friend who's launched a catering business after 18 years as an executive chef in an extremely exclusive kitchen and he's struggling to make it work out of his mini-van and pick-up truck. Post some pics of the finished product if you don't mind.


----------



## ATS (Jun 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Cheapo = ClosetMaid shelf and rod turned upsidedown. I've been doing it for years.


I've read this before on this site, I'm gonna try it on the cube van I recently bought. The stuff HD sells seems strong enough. I like the weight saving compared to traditional steel shelving.


----------

